# push pole size



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If you have a poling platform then an 18 is just about right.. The formula we were taught years ago was the length of your hull plus three feet if you have a platform - a bit less than that if no platform....


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'd go 20' - 21' pole. I normally use a 23-24' pole on a 16' skiff.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I'd also do 21 foot. I see little to do with the size of the skiff. If you are on a platform the distance to the water is the same whether the boat is 14 foot or 20 foot.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

21 for sure


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Platform height is also a consideration in pole length but I think an 18' pole would work you more than a 21. You get one more hand over hand and that means more push per set which means more efficiency. You do have to consider how it will be mounted and the length of the tongue on the trailer too. You won't want to have 4-5 feet of pole hanging off the back to avoid hitting your tailgate in turns while trailering.


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

I have a 14'6" skimmer with an 18' PP and wish it was 2' or 3' longer. Just an FYI.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I too use a much longer pushpole than I recommended - but I routinely pole in 8 feet of water as well as the skinny stuff the question asked about....


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks for the input I think I'm gonna go bigger than 18 then... Does anyone here have the carbon marine mangrove pole that comes in multiple pieces? I like the price but how does it compare in quality to the stiffy hybrid?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Buy the most expensive one you can afford!


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Agree with everyone else, go longer than you'd expect, even if mostly poling in shallower water. It sure is nice to get that extra stroke when walking the pole. Like someone else mentioned, you have to take your poling platform height into account in addition to length of boat. For example, I run a 14 ft. skiff with a rather high platform, and I find that my 18'6" pole is not ideal. I also have a 21' and use that much more often.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

I spend a lot of time in the winter poling water depths from 3-5ft with a 21ft pole and believe me there is many a day I wished I had those extra 3 feet!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I had a 14' skiff and went with the 3' rule and got a 17' pole. I wished I had gotten a bigger one. Because it doesn't matter how long the boat is, it is how high the platform is. When I was in 3-4' or water, that pole was useless. Now I have a 17' skiff and use a 21' pole and I love it. I could probably go longer but the platform is the same height... what a difference.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I'd say if you're going to actually pole most of the time 23' or 24' pole no matter the size of the skiff. I don't really get the formula length of boat plus 3 feet? No matter how big your boat is, if you're standing on a poling platform on a 14', 16', or 18' skiff it's not really going to be that much difference in height. What matters is how much water you're in.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I'd say if you're going to actually pole most of the time 23' or 24' pole no matter the size of the skiff. I don't really get the formula length of boat plus 3 feet? No matter how big your boat is, if you're standing on a poling platform on a 14', 16', or 18' skiff it's not really going to be that much difference in height. What matters is how much water you're in.


I think that formula is based on a traveling standpoint. Trailering a 14' boat with a 24' pole is a little tough. You will have some serious overhang.


----------



## Danieltitan2006 (Dec 20, 2016)

paint it black said:


> I'd go 20' - 21' pole. I normally use a 23-24' pole on a 16' skiff.


Hey paint it black my name is Danny I've been wanting to ask you questions about your old prosports 1400sc because currently I am the new owner of your old boat please email me at [email protected]


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I have no idea why the length of the boat is a factor. I have a 23 footer on my 18 and think it is perfect - I wouldn't ever want less - unless you are constantly n very tight creeks.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Jred said:


> Thanks for the input I think I'm gonna go bigger than 18 then... Does anyone here have the carbon marine mangrove pole that comes in multiple pieces? I like the price but how does it compare in quality to the stiffy hybrid?



I got my CM mangrove push pole and love it. Joe has probably the best customer service for Push Poles in the industry and will hand deliver anywhere in the state of FL.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'd check out the Moonlighter Carbon Pole. I had one on my Shadowcast and loved it.


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

Where do you live Jred? I have 3 sections and foot of the mangrove (came w/ a boat I bought) $50 it's yours. I have a moonlighter also and like it, just wish it was longer.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I was planning on the Stiffy 21' 3pc modular. I need to be able to break down the pole for transport. Will this be long enough for an Ankona Cayenne 17'? Or should I look at the 24' pole?

Lou


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I'd say if you're going to actually pole most of the time 23' or 24' pole no matter the size of the skiff. I don't really get the formula length of boat plus 3 feet? No matter how big your boat is, if you're standing on a poling platform on a 14', 16', or 18' skiff it's not really going to be that much difference in height. What matters is how much water you're in.


This sums it up. How far is it from your shoulders to the bottom from where you are standing (deck or platform)? At least double that, but try to carry the longest pole you can tolerate while trailering. A 24' pole hanging off a 14' hull is hella awkward, but I wouldn't go less than 20'. If you pole enough to need a 24' pole, the modular poles may annoy you.

Nate


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Hardluk81 said:


> Where do you live Jred? I have 3 sections and foot of the mangrove (came w/ a boat I bought) $50 it's yours. I have a moonlighter also and like it, just wish it was longer.


Im on vacation in Naples this week and Jacksonville next but I live in Houston, I'll take you up on that deal and pay for shipping too


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

I live in Jax so just call/text when you get in town or if you have any other questions.
Tim
(904)339-4421


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

THX1138 said:


> I was planning on the Stiffy 21' 3pc modular. I need to be able to break down the pole for transport. Will this be long enough for an Ankona Cayenne 17'? Or should I look at the 24' pole?
> 
> Lou


23-24' for the Cayenne if you plan on poling often.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Hardluk81 said:


> Where do you live Jred? I have 3 sections and foot of the mangrove (came w/ a boat I bought) $50 it's yours. I have a moonlighter also and like it, just wish it was longer.


Dibs if Jred passes...and you are relatively near Clearwater


----------

